

Ask HN: Are we done at desktop OS innovation? - imd23

I believe at least for pros OS innovation has been really poor. I can&#x27;t imagine using anything else besides Mac and that feels bad. It&#x27;s 2014, Where&#x27;s the NEXT OS revolution?
======
hashtag
Not even close. One of the major innovations missing from OS evolution is a
cloud connected OS. ChromeOS gives you a bit of a glimpse at this but in
reality ChromeOS really isn't much of an OS when you think of something more
robust like OS X. But if you can imagine a cloud driven OS where you simply
log in (like you would, say, gmail) and your entire OS follows you no matter
where you go. This is also a concept similar to network accounts Universities
have for students (although in much more limited capacity) and I believe one
of the core influences behind Dropbox.

I am fairly certain there are way more than just this but ultimately this is
one of the things I'd like to see happen.

------
rgovind
Innovation will never be done. Some kid somewhere will find a new way of doing
things. Anyways, for programmers, I would think something like this. Imagine
you are coding/executing on command line and you repeatedly get an GCC error
"Cannot use Non-POD objects in ....". Sometimes, I break my head over these
kind of non-obvious errors. I want the command line/terminal to tell me the
solution immediately instead of me needing to go to stackoverflow.

------
bubblicious
I'd like to think that part of it will have to do with voice command. I'd like
to be able to command my laptop/desktop to do anything from basic tasks
(schedule reminders, launch apps) to complex and customizable tasks (create
new ruby model, connect to distant ssh server, etc.), all of that by just
clicking a button and talking for 1 sec.

